# what size cable for wahoo?



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Will 350lb mono work?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Whats your application? Are you setting up lures to HST? Or will this be leader on a diving plug or what? You should be fine with that, but if you are rigging lures, i would stiff rig with cable and then loop that to your 350 mono.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Trolling 5 rod setup, ahi pussy bullets, islanders and plugs? I am getting mixed opinions and was trying to get a better concensus. Thanks for the help, so what applications would you not use mono?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I use a cable trolling harness for all my diving plugs and mauraders. I just think they run better with them. 

http://www.meltontackle.com/products/trolling-harness.html


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you elaborate on the looping cable to mono please


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Heavy mono has always worked best for me, anything over 300 should be fine.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some rigged with mono and going to rig some with 175 braided cable and see which works the best. I am gonna pull three on top and two down deep.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

I have always found it is better to either trol on top or bottom not both at once. Have I been misled?


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I use 350-400lb mono, haven't been cut off yet. I do replace it after each trip tho.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use a 300 lb. Flourocarbon leader attached to a 300 lb. wind on leader for the top water and sub-surface trolling lures with Ballyhoo. When using trolling plugs and deep divers I may use a short stranded wire leader about 3' long but most of the time I stick with Flourocarbon. I use ball bearing swivels only and if I do use wire I use a McMahan style snap. Just like the store bought "trolling harness".


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahi pussys are generally regarded as "plastics" or "marlin lures." You can't just say "I am targeting wahoo," at least with that particular bait. That being said, if you are pulling a spread with all ahi p's, you can expect to find action from just about any pelagic or billfish. Now, if you were wanting to put one on a downrigger, for example, then you would then want to consider re-rigging with wire. Trolling long enough with cable will eventually cause it to unravel. Wire is a better choice in the long run. Back to the ahi p's in your spread though, I get all of my lures rigged single hook stiff rig on cable. If you're around orange beach, the guys up at J&M can help you out. It's been a long time since I've lost a good lure to a tooth fish with this connection.




Sharkey said:


> so what applications would you not use mono?


The only time I don't use mono is:

1. when pulling ilander/ballyhoos on a downrigger, in which case I pull wire
2. when pulling ilander/ballyhoos adjacent to rigs which I consistently catch wahoo off of (way west of you guys)
3. on a yozuri bonita, braid marauder, or similar bait.
4. on a mako leader, in which case I use heavy cable


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Never said I was just targeting wahoo, so you may want to read my question again. I asked what size cable for wahoo, if I were only targeting wahoo I would have said, I only wanna target wahoo what size cable should I go with. Judgeing by the past replies you get in your comments, I think I will disregard your two cents Woody, to all others thanks for the help.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Sharkey, I would ease up on Woody. He just gave you good real world advice. Don't be so quick to jump on the band wagon of a few guys on here with a grudge.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Woody gave you good advice...I'm with Kned on this...All Woody was doing was explaining that with the Ahi P's, you are lible to get ANYTHING...As for the Hoos, the heavy mono should do nicely...especially for longer plugs...but for shorter ones, wire is definately in order...


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, my bad. I have just noticed that there is a lot of bashing that goes on here. I have asked questions on here before and got smart ass replied, I have been fishing for the majority of my 37 yrs and by far am not a novice, thanks to all of you for the info and again sorry for lashing out Woody.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

fivestar said:


> I have always found it is better to either trol on top or bottom not both at once. Have I been misled?


I always fish one down when trolling. I use a high speed planer with 200# mono tied off to a cleat. I then rubber band it to a paper clip, put it on the line and let it down 10 ft. or so. I troll about 7-8 SMPH which seems too fast for diving plugs unless I am doing something wrong.


----------

